# Ex UK resident with share in rented UK property



## dan fox (9 mo ago)

Hello,

Having difficulty understanding how to declare the income from a property, in which I have inherited a share, with sitting tenants.
My share of the rent is currently £90/week and there are 2 tenants.

My first question is do I have to be declared as a landlord? I have inherited the property with one other sibling. 
If so, t would seem that I need to register under the Non Resident Landlord Scheme (NRLS). But I will not be able to receive my rental gross as I have had no dealings with HMRC for 30 years. In that case, who would deduct the tax payable? Not the tenants, as each would be responsable for £45/week for both of us, the threshold being £100/week. There is no agent involved. I intend to manage the property, so there would not be an obligation for my family member to register for the NRLS and deduct the tax.

Thanks in advance for any help offered.


----------

